# [RESOLU] Xen PCI Passthrough

## spy20

Bonjour,

je tente d'avoir une 3D complète sur ma VM Windows.

Or actuellement j'ai l'erreur suivante lorsque je souhaite la lancer.

*Error: pci: PCI Backend and pci-stub don't own device 0000:01:00.0* 

Voici la config de mon grub

   title Xen 4.1.0

   root (hd0,4)

   kernel /boot/xen.gz

   module /boot/kernel-2.6.34-xen-r4 root=/dev/ram0

   real_root=/dev/mapper/isw_dcgdjhjbdg_Raid55 dodmraid dolvm domodules

   ro nomodeset pci=resource_alignment=01:00.0 xen-pciback.hide=(01:00.0) 

Et la partie PCI du fichier de config de la VM

   gfx_passthrough=1

   pci=['01:00.0']

Je suis désespéré car je vois pas où est le problème et non plus comment le corriger.

Dans le noyau j'ai pensé passé le mode PCI à Passthrough, qui avant était à virtual.

Sans PCI Passthrough la VM fonctionne bien.

Merci d'avance pour vos conseils.

Cordialement,

Spy20Last edited by spy20 on Sat Jun 11, 2011 1:32 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## spy20

Résolu : dans le sens où je suis reparti de zéro

----------

